# Quiet clicker



## emirae1091

I am looking to start clicker training with my dog, just for fun. I thought it would be a good thing for us to do while she recovers from her limping/elbow issue (and she is a LOT better already!) that wouldn't be too physically demanding for her.

I live in an apartment, and would prefer not to annoy my neighbours! Can anyone recommend a quiet clicker? I've found the i-Click, and that looks good, but I didn't want to buy something and it not be right.


----------



## lauren43

I have a whole slue of clickers and I too live in a multi-home location and I don't believe it carries much. I have done tons of clicker training in my apartment with no complaints. The i-click is quiet. 

This is my favorite, but its not as quiet as the i-click:
Amazon.com: StarMark Clicker Dog Training System: Pet Supplies


----------



## emirae1091

Cool. That was one I found, but the reviews say the i-Clicker was quieter. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Kassandra

I have one, "clix multi-clicker" you can change how loud/quiet it is. The quietest it goes is pretty quiet. I know my neighbors can't hear mine (i live in an apt building). I love it because when we are out and about I can turn it up and she will hear it even when shes a half mile away off leash.


----------



## emirae1091

Amazon.com: Clix Multi-Clicker: Pet Supplies

This one? That's a great idea! The problem I was going to have with a quiet one is that she probably wouldn't hear it if she were further away, like at the riding stable. And I wasn't sure I could deal with teaching her that we have one clicker for inside and one for outside, but they mean the same thing. I love her and she's a sweet heart, but she's not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## Kassandra

The package for the one I have looks like this: 

CLIX MULTI-CLICKER | Company of Animals 

couldn't tell if it was the same one or not.
Here it is on amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Supplies-...1381533362&sr=8-4&keywords=clix+multi+clicker


----------



## StdPooDad

Kassandra, I like the idea of being able to adjust the volume. Especially louder, it's really fairly simple to make it quiet. Instead of pressing the button with your thumb, you press the button against your palm and press with your 4 fingers against the fatty part of your palm. 

I have these..quite a few. I love the shape, but some are just too quiet IMO.
Amazon.com: Karen Pryor i-Click Dog Training Clicker, 3 Clickers: Pet Supplies

Does the "clix..." have an upraised button like the iclick? I like that because the orientation really doesn't matter. 



Kassandra said:


> I have one, "clix multi-clicker" you can change how loud/quiet it is. The quietest it goes is pretty quiet. I know my neighbors can't hear mine (i live in an apt building). I love it because when we are out and about I can turn it up and she will hear it even when shes a half mile away off leash.


----------



## Kassandra

StdPooDad said:


> Does the "clix..." have an upraised button like the iclick? I like that because the orientation really doesn't matter.


Yes it does, it's very easy to use! It's not exactly the same however it is raised enough that it doesn't matter which way you hold it.


----------



## doggiedad

you can control your dog when she's a 1/2 mile away off leash. that's very impressive.



Kassandra said:


> I have one, "clix multi-clicker" you can change how loud/quiet it is. The quietest it goes is pretty quiet. I know my neighbors can't hear mine (i live in an apt building). I love it because when we are out and about I can turn it up and she will hear it even
> 
> >>>>>> when shes a half mile away off leash.<<<<<<


----------



## Kassandra

She's only ever that far away in the bush hunting, when we were training I would click when she stood on a bird. When hunting we are extremely in sync. 
Not hunting, we can do sit/stays that far or comes but I'm not really sure I would say control. She does listen yes but I personally think that's different then being in control of her as really it's her choice if she wants to listen or not, and sometimes she doesn't which is okay with me


----------



## CesarMillan56

Please explain about clicker training to dogs.? which type of training is that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CesarMillan56

*quiet clicker?*

Please explain about clicker training to dogs.? which type of training is that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NutroGeoff

From my understanding, it is supposed to be a positive reinforcement kind of thing. The trainers I see using it do the clicker when the dog does what they want it to and that is supposed to be their cue that they will be getting a treat.


----------



## StdPooDad

Hey cm56...Very simplistic explanation. clicker training (also called marker training), is clicking when a dog does exactly what he is supposed to do. For instance, I taught Teaghan to "down" on cue in 2, 3 minute sessions. 
I just stood in front of her with a clicker and treats. She walked around and looked at me, but I didn't do anything, letting her figure it out. When she slightly bent a leg, I clicked and treated (c/t). Eventually, she bent another leg (c/t)
After maybe 4 total minutes, she would like down (c/t), after she was doing that reliably I attached a verbal cue of "down"
I guess maybe a total time of about 6 minutes. 
-This is called free shaping. 

Other times I will lure her into a position (usually not a finished position), and c/t. Basically the same as I wrote above to finish it off. 

I don't do as much clicker training with Seamus, just because he doesn't "get it" due to the way I trained him earlier. With Seamus, I didn't know better and I did a lot of "training with a clicker", but this isn't the same as clicker training. Training with a clicker means that I clicked and treated for his finished behavior but not the intermediate steps, I didn't give him a chance to work it out on his own. 

When we're working on a new behavior, Teaghan will keep throwing behaviors that she knows until she gets to something (usually accidently), that is on the way to what I want her to do. I c/t, etc. 

Seamus, on the other hand, just sits there and looks at me until I lure him as to what to do.

In my experience, clicker training is *much* faster and has more reliable results than training with a clicker or other training methods. 

Please Note: It's called clicker TRAINING. Once she learns the behavior, I wean her off treats. This is not to say that I never give her a treat for a behavior she knows, just not every single time. 

Couple more notes. Many people prefer to use a marker word, Yes is a good word because it's sharply delineated. It's been scientifically proven that the sound from a clicker goes into a dog's brain, and the sound of a word can just be blah, blah, blah. However, since you aren't always going to have a clicker with you, it's good to have a word. 
Even with a short word like "yes", it's not exactly clear to the dog as to what behavior they did that earned the yes. Was it what they were doing when you opened your mouth, was it when you started the word, or when you finished the word?
That's why a clicker is nice, it's short, sharp, and there is no doubt. 

Also, I say click and treat, but you don't need to use treats. For example, Teaghan is very toy driven. I use treats sometimes, but depending upon what I'm teaching her I may click/throw a toy. 

Lauren56 is much better at this than me, she may have some things to add.


----------



## NutroGeoff

I always snapped my fingers. It makes a good noise and I do think have to worry about bringing anything with me.


----------



## StdPooDad

That's fine if it works, but to my way of thinking it's kinda rude, ya know? Sort of like snapping your fingers at a waiter in a restaurant. LOL 
Besides, does the dog think he did the right thing when you slide your fingers together? OR when you make the snapping sound? Not terribly precise..


----------



## MollyWoppy

Good post StdPooDad. I use a clicker, just for some behaviours, but it truly does work. 
It's how most wild animals are trained too, Orca's, dolphins, cats.
If you've got a dog with behavioural problems, a book called 'Click To Calm' is absolutely awesome. 
The clicker can mark a wanted behaviour so much faster than a word can. The dog picks it up so quickly. And, yeah, Lauren is awesome. Helped me a lot with my young dog with severe behavioural problems.


----------



## StdPooDad

Yes Molly, Marine animals are trained using a clicker, as are most large animals like lions and tigers. 
I mean, can you imagine trying to coerce an Orca with a prong collar? LOL
Karen Pryor pretty much brought clicker training into the mainstream with several seminal books, among them "Don't shoot the dog" I think that should be required reading for any trainer...


----------



## MollyWoppy

Click to Calm, by Emma Parsons is another excellent book too, especially for dogs with behavioural problems. Something I will always remember Bill Cairns saying: 'try training a cat using non positive methods'.


----------



## NutroGeoff

StdPooDad said:


> That's fine if it works, but to my way of thinking it's kinda rude, ya know? Sort of like snapping your fingers at a waiter in a restaurant. LOL
> Besides, does the dog think he did the right thing when you slide your fingers together? OR when you make the snapping sound? Not terribly precise..


More often than not I would use the snap as a cue for him to sit or lay down or something. I didn't do it quite the same way as in clicker training.


----------



## StdPooDad

Geoff, I had a habit of snapping my fingers as a cue also. However, I went to an agility workshop and the presenter became quite cross with me when I did that. She pointed out how rude it was, so I try to not do that anymore...


----------



## Celt

Huh, I must be a very rude person. I snap quite a bit. I snap to get attention before giving a "command", to hurry things up, to set a rhythm for "moving" and even as a part of a reprimand. I find it a "good" changeable attention getter without being loud or overtly obvious.


----------



## NutroGeoff

I guess there are just a lot of differences in the ways people train.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

Clicker training is method of training animal, this method is sound good to trained the dog. Most of the people who have heard about clicker know very well that it is good tool for dog. A clicker is a small plastic box held in the palm of your hand, which will make you to handle the animal perfectly.


----------

